# Photo Gallery



## swift (Jun 20, 2005)

Can we have a photo gallery added?  I know people can submit their photos with their review but some people are more willing to upload photos rather than write a review. I don't want to take away the importance of the reviews because I certainly don't think photos alone give you the same information that the written review does. Photos do however, give you an image to go with what has been written.


----------



## ritzrita (Jun 20, 2005)

Great Idea - hope the powers that are incharge take your suggestion.


----------



## davemy (Jun 24, 2005)

i like the idea also!!! plus i would like to see pictures when timeshares are being built to see the progress, in case you bought pre construction.


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 24, 2005)

Wonderful Idea!  That's what I like about trip advisor and the RCI reviews, you can add your photos to your review.  I really hope someone ads a photo section, great suggestion!


----------



## gophish (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree, would like to see an area at least to have members be able to put resort photos. When booking a resort I always try to find photos of the units and the facilities. 
Ken H.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 27, 2005)

I like the idea of a picture gallery of timeshare resorts in alphabetical order by area so we can refer to it quickly, even if it are only the pictures from the resort itself.

I have never written a review yet and won't write one because what I like and find comfortable may not be good enough for someone else or visa versa but pictures tell it all. I always look at other member's pictures if I am interested in their resort and appreciate their sharing of the pictures they took.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 27, 2005)

iconnections 
[font=Verdana said:
			
		

> I have never written a review yet and won't write one because what I like and find comfortable may not be good enough for someone else or visa versa but pictures tell it all..[/font]



Reviews are all about the views and experiences of an individual at a resort so all opinions are valid.  Pictures certainly can't tell the viewer if restaurant service was poor; if accommodation smells smokey; if checkin / checkout was first class.  A picture may say a thousand words, but those words may not be overly helpful.
Don't be afraid to air your views in the form of a review just because you think others may disagree.


----------



## TTom (Jun 27, 2005)

*I agree with Keith*

Emmy:

Your opinion is just as valid as anyone else's.  The more you post and write (reviews), the more people will be able to "interpret" your views, based on your preferences and compare them to their own.  You might be surprised at how many people share your tastes.

Please let us know what YOU think of the places you stay!

Tom


----------



## debraxh (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree with Keith & Tom, please post reviews


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2005)

I may write a review next time but I will never rate a resort as I haven't been to many timeshare resorts in all those years.  Less than ten over more than twenty years and we total six weeks!  We use ours mainly or rent them out or have given them to family members for special occasions.

I have commented many times in my posts about the timeshares we own and have given the good and bad points about them but still, I may be biased because we like them otherwise we would not own there.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Reviews*

Em,
Please do post a review. When I first joined Tug it was for the review section. I wanted to learn more about attractions,grocers and places to eat,things to avoid as well as accomodations, traffic or shortest route data. 

A reader will take from a post the part that interests them and ignore what is not of interest like anything else one reads. IMHO the review section is one of the most valuable parts of TUG. It was only a few years ago that I joined the BBS.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 28, 2005)

iconnections said:
			
		

> I have commented many times in my posts about the timeshares we own and have given the good and bad points about them but still, I may be biased because we like them otherwise we would not own there.



But your bbs posts are not in the reviews where somebody looking for this information would see them.

There is nothing wrong with owners reviewing the places they own.  You'll know more about the place than a casual visitor, after all.  Just be sure you identify yourself as an owner so the reader can evaluate any potential bias.


----------

